# Now! Small Breed Kibble



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Today I purchased the 3lb bag of Now! Small Breed kibble to try for Preston since he tends to have a lot more tartar on his teeth than London. London's teeth have always been spotless (she is 3), but Preston (almost 2) has always had tartar. They both chew on Antlerz and Flossies, but Preston is not nearly as interested in chewing as London is. I have been using PetzLife Dental Spray at night for him, hopefully that will help some.

The woman at our local pet boutique has a Toy Fox Terrier that she rescued and said her teeth were awful and when she put her on this food, it dramatically reduced the tartar buildup and softened what was already there and it disappeared. I'm hoping it really works!

I cannot believe the kibble size!!! I honestly do not think I have ever seen kibble this tiny, it is like 1/4" clover-shaped kibble...unbelievably tiny! It looks so fun to eat, LOL! I will let you know how he does on it. He has been on Orijen or Acana his entire life and does great on it but I wanted to give this a shot.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, I'm excited to find out how it works. I've never heard of that food, but Google tells me it's a good premium food. I see both Chowder & Darby's tartar build-up slowly in between their annual non-anesthesia dentals but I haven't thought of changing foods yet.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw Now! last time I went to Petco. I think it is new on the market. I was wondering if anyone had tried it...


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Let me know how it works. I do sell this and have had great feedback about the taste. Dogs seem to love it. I know it has parsley and green tea for teeth but haven't had any feed back on how it does with tarter.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

If I ever do kibble with Bailey again, this is the first on my list to try. I've heard great things about it. Let us know how it works with Benson's tarter. Bailey never had tarter before but he's starting to get some now...its frustrating because I brush his teeth almost every night and use PetzLife spray. 

The only negative thing I could find about this kibble is that it has tomato pomace in it which I'm not wild about because I think it contributes to Bailey's reflux problem and makes it worse. But I found that most good dry foods out there have tomato or tomato pomace so I don't have much to choose from.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I saw Now! last time I went to Petco. I think it is new on the market. I was wondering if anyone had tried it...


It is made by Petcurean who makes the Go! foods and I think last year they introduced the Now! Grain-Free foods. It is approved by Whole Dog Journal so I trust it is a quality food. I am not sure it is the #1 best dry food, but the company is great and they use high quality ingredients.

I wasn't aware Petco sold it, it isn't even listed on their website. Hmm.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so happy to hear you are giving it a try. My malt is 2 and the very first year of her life I only fed Orijen and Acana but I had to stop cause she was having issues with the very high protein. My local pet boutiques says this product literally flys off the shelf. It is AMAZING. My vet told me 2 things that were very important when choosing a kibble. ""Make sure the calcium and phosphorous"" levels are not too high . After researching every brand like a nut, Now small breed has 1.25 calcium and 0.7 phosporous which is right on. Between the NOW and the WERUVA which I interchange I am very very pleased.
Jenna:wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis is on Now! grain free and he lost the pound he gained from Acana. He seems to like it well enough and we have no changes in poop or tear staining, so I'm making the change permanent.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Does Now! Make a kibble that's not poultry based?

I'm tired, or I'd go look ... so just thought I'd ask.

HUGz and sweet dreams all! Jules


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Does Now! Make a kibble that's not poultry based?
> 
> I'm tired, or I'd go look ... so just thought I'd ask.
> 
> HUGz and sweet dreams all! Jules


The small breed, adult and senior formula are very similar and all contain "turkey" as a main ingredient.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I wanted to give an update on the Now! Small Breed formula that Preston is trying out.*

*Today was his 2nd day of having part Now! and part Acana. He does not have a sensitive tummy but I like to transition foods anyway. After tomorrow night he will be 100% on the Now!.*

*He loves the little tiny pieces...except it takes FOREVER for him to eat! He picks up one at a time, and I am not kidding when I say they are TINY, as in 1/4" small (approximately). He likes the taste just fine, but it must not be AMAZING tasting because he is still eating the Acana in his bowl as well so he's not picking out only the new stuff like London & Preston have done in the past like when I switched them from Natural Balance to Orijen & Acana.*

*I will feed him the entire 3lb bag before I make a judgement about the claim of softening tooth tartar. I will update sooner if Preston has any issues with the food, or if I notice an improvement in his dental health before the bag is gone. *


----------

